# Motorbike frame Id  Shelby lindy?



## redline1968 (Feb 21, 2017)

found this frame and wondered if it might be a Shelby and possibly a lindy frame.  I feeling it's a Shelby lindy The reason is the large spacing of badge holes and frame construction.   I'm not sure.   possibly some one here would know.  Or am I wrong thanks.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 22, 2017)

Did't shelby bicycles use flush, straight sided bearing cups at the head tube?

Cups could have been swapped out but I think the profile was mostly a result of a unique head tube?

My lindy has a 1.58" OD headtube and 3" center to center on the badge holes.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks I'll look.. the cups have been changed many times I'm sure.. I appreciate the help mark.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 22, 2017)

Cool frame.  Do you have the forks?  That might also help determine whether its shelby made


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes.....1 5/8 od tube. And 3 1/16 badge spacing...   I think this one is ballon tire... long gone are the forks....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 22, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 426230 Yes.....1 5/8 od tube. And 3 1/16 badge spacing...   I think this one is ballon tire... long gone are the forks....




1 5/8" = 1.6250"
I measured mine at 1.580" with some Harbour Freight calipers.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 23, 2017)

*
Your Machine Not a Shelby ......



 




 *


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 425891 View attachment 425894 View attachment 425895 View attachment 425896 View attachment 425897 found this frame and wondered if it might be a Shelby and possibly a lindy frame.  I feeling it's a Shelby lindy The reason is the large spacing of badge holes and frame construction.   I'm not sure.   possibly some one here would know.  Or am I wrong thanks.




Unusual seat stay fender support.....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2017)

What else has 3" badge holes and unusual straight brace for rear fender?  Think it's 26 in. I'll recheck cups....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2017)

Not 26 it's 28.. checking dimensions it's a 19" frame.. dia of the head tube is 1 5/8" inside is 1  1/16.  Serial numbers might be a clue.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2017)

I suspect that this is a 1933-4-5-6 "transition" frame from 28" to 26" as stays are pretty wide and the frame includes the 26" "fender drops"


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yea I see that.. 26 do fit in well might possibly a early trial ballooner everything other than the rear upper stays pinching in are close to Shelby.. I've seen almost all other brands still Shelby comes close.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 28, 2017)

I just picked this Shelby Flying Cloud which is similar.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks I'd like to see some pics if possible..


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 24, 2017)

Headbadge screws are closer than 3"


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 24, 2017)

*

Redline1968 ... pardon my intrusion into your 
Shelby thread, please.

Have no intention to bogart anything ... am 
amazed to find a Little Anchor on the fore-end,
starboard-side of the ship, the Flying Cloud.  *

*This is one of my fave Shelby badges .. one I've
studied a bunch.

But have never seen that little anchor, before.

Will delete this entire entry at your request -- redline1968.

...... patric

Great foto - Wards Guy  !!




 *


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2017)

No it's fine it's an open discussion anything goes... nice Shelby


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for pointing out the anchor!! Love it even more. Just picked this in Feb. Frame is short for a 26 " would love to find out the year if anyone can help. Thanks


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 6, 2022)

The 28” frame looks like a late 1920’s to very early 1930’s Snyder built motorbike. 
Characteristic joints for the main tubes only at the bottom bracket crank hanger. 
Looks like a 4” head tube, similar to the 1927 model picture at the Smithsonian Institution.


----------

